# The 2021 Oscars: All-time boring dud!



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Apparently, the last Sunday night Oscars had a viewership of around 10 million vs. over twice that a year ago. It started off with winners of relatively minor awards droning on and on as if they had won Best Actor (no orchestra to prompt them to stifle themselves). It only got worse than that with (again) no orchestra with snippets of the themes from nominated movies, no performances of nominated best songs and no host to add a little context or at least, some humor.

Perhaps part of the problem was that due to the pandemic, while there were some good movies last year, there were no 'great' movies. Studios probably held back the bigger movies yet to come. (One of the aberrations of movies meant for the theater, but released prematurely on VOD are movies such as The Courier available for streaming at $20 a pop!)

Anyway, the Oscars were a total snoozer. A bizarre irony given that it was performance-less, feature-less evening is that what could have been a performance to wake everybody up and which was poignantly reminiscent of some of the better Oscars of the past, was this performance of Husavik in the pre-show! The children from Husavik itself are adorable.


----------

